# Backhoe Attachment



## 62IH606 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello All, Bye

New to the forum. I recently purchased a '62 IH 606. I am looking for some help on choosing a backhoe attachment for the 3 point hitch ( cat 2 ). Does anyone have any helpful tips? Do I have to search for an old one or are the newer models set up to attach to older tractors?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No expert but they typically hook up to a subframe of some sort also in addition to the 3 point. Might be some fabbing in your future...........


----------

